# Form 4A for Singapore PR



## divyagehlot

Hi,
Is it necessary to fill up form 4A with SPR application.
Does it gives any advantage towards application approval.

Thanks


----------



## incognito6174

Form 4A is to be filled up for a PR application by Employment Pass/ S Pass Holder (Applying under the Professionals/Technical Personnel and Skilled Workers Scheme). See ICA website. So if the applicant is an EP/S Pass holder, filling up the form is mandatory. As for whether it gives any advantage, I would say that by correctly filling up and submitting the form together with all the supporting documents, the chances of getting a PR are definitely not 0%


----------

